# Shipping Puppies



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

I've got a friend in LA that is buying one of my pups, but I have never shipped a puppy before. I'm located in AL so it's not all that far but it is far enough to give me problems. 

I could use some advice on this...positive or negative just let me know what you think about it...

THANKS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

your vet should know what the pup needs to fly and you'll need to put the pup in a flight approved type dog crate.. .. 
The obvious step is to contact SW or who ever and find out pet pricing.. It used to be only 175 to ship a dog.. of course that was 7 years ago! LOL

Items for Purchase at the Ticket Counter
Tote Bag (one time charge)	$25 per bag
Wax Box (one time charge)	$10 per box
Wine/Beer Bag (one time charge)	$5 per bag
Pet Carrier	$45 per carrier
Pets
Carryon Pet Charge(5)	$75 per pet carrier

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^SOUTHWEST^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Questions to consider when your pet travels
The safety and welfare of your animal is important to us. The following rules and guidelines have been established to ensure safe travel for your pet.

Is your pet old enough?
USDA requires that your pet must be at least eight weeks old and fully weaned before traveling.

Is your pet acclimated to his kennel?
Animals travel under less stress when they become accustomed to their shipping container before they travel.

Is your pet healthy?
Check with a veterinarian to be sure that your pet is fit to travel. You will need a health certificate in order to comply with state and federal laws, and your veterinarian will be able to supply this. To be valid for your trip, it should be issued no more than 30 days before departure if your pet is traveling with you. If your pet is traveling via cargo, the certificate should be issued no more than 10 days before departure.

Have you selected your flight to make the trip as easy as possible?
Whenever possible, book a direct, nonstop flight and avoid holiday or weekend travel. Consider schedules that minimize temperature extremes- for example, try to avoid travel during excessively hot or cold periods. Morning or evening flights are preferable during the summer. Normally cargo is not shipped on specific flights. If you wish to ship your pet as cargo in conjunction with your own United air travel, please contact United Cargo at 1-800-UA-CARGO prior to making your air reservation.

Making travel arrangements for your pet

New summer embargo - breed restriction
For the safety of your animal, United Airlines does not accept the following short-nosed dog breeds as either checked baggage or cargo from June 1 - September 30. This restriction does not apply to animals traveling with you in the cabin.

American Bulldog
Boston Terrier
Boxer
English or French Bulldog
King Charles Spaniel
Lhasa Apso
Pug
Shar-Pei
Shih Tzu
Extreme weather conditions
Extreme weather guidelines will apply for animals traveling as checked baggage. Cargo shipment of any live animal may not be permitted when the temperature is forecast to exceed 85 degrees Fahrenheit at any point in the animal's journey.
Make advance arrangements
When booking a flight on which you will bring your pet, please advise us. Be sure to reconfirm 24 to 48 hours before departure that you will be bringing your pet.

Please note that advance arrangements are not guarantees that your animal will travel on a specific flight. To be as humane as possible, airlines reserve the right to refuse to transport an animal for reasons like illness, poor kenneling, or extreme temperatures at origin, transfer, or destination airports. Airlines have the right to refuse carriage of any animal that demonstrates aggressive and/or violent behavior.

If your trip is outside the continental United States
If you are flying abroad to a foreign country or Hawaii, find out whether there are quarantine or other health requirements at the destination. A full-service travel agency or pet travel service should be able to assist you with this information. You should contact the appropriate embassy or consulate well in advance of your travel date.

Travel to the European Union (EU)
All dogs and cats importing into and transiting the EU will be subject to regulations. Besides an anti-rabies vaccinations certificate, all dogs and cats must have an implanted microchip or clearly readable tattoo. Pets not meeting these requirements will not be permitted entry. Pets are not accepted in the cabin or as checked baggage to the United Kingdom.

Travel to Hawaii
The State of Hawaii has severe restrictions for all pets entering the state as either checked baggage or cargo. (United Airlines does not allow pets in the cabin to Hawaii except certified guide dogs.) A 120-day quarantine period for dogs and cats will be imposed in Honolulu unless prior clearance arrangements have been made though the Hawaiian Department of Agriculture. If pre-clearance has been arranged, the quarantine time frame may be reduced. Animals are permitted to travel directly to Honolulu or to the outer islands of Hawaii (Kona), Kauai (Lihue) and Maui (Kahului), if they are in possession of an approved "Neighbor Island Inspection Permit".

Pre-clearance involves rabies shot documentation, micro-chipping, OIE-FAVN Rabies Blood test, a service fee paid to the Hawaii government and other notarized paperwork sent to the Hawaiian government at least 10 days prior to travel.

To arrange pet entry into Hawaii, it is the responsibility of the customer to contact the Hawaii Department of Agriculture (808-483-7151) for all specific details. Customers will be responsible for all expenses incurred for failure to follow proper entry requirements. These expenses could include, but are not limited to: freight charges to Honolulu, transportation charges back to the mainland, and other service charges imposed by the air carrier.

For international flights, there are additional airline requirements. More kennel ventilation is required for international flights than is required by the USDA for domestic flights. Labeling and a shipper's certificate are also international conventions. It is important to contact United in advance if your pet is making an international trip.

Food and water
The USDA requires that your pet be offered food and water within four hours before you check in with us. You must certify with a signature the time that your pet was last offered food and water.

Tranquilizers
The AVMA (American Veterinary Medical Association) and United do not advise sedation, because the effects of tranquilizers on animals at high altitudes are unpredictable. Your veterinarian should decide if a tranquilizer should be prescribed for your pet. The AVMA also advises that brachycephalic (short-nosed) breeds should not travel during adverse weather conditions which include high heat and humidity as the stress of travel might exacerbate the condition. As United Airlines is concerned about the safety of your animal, we are unable to accept short-nosed breeds as either checked baggage or cargo from June 1 - September 30.

Arrival and check-in
Arrive at the airport early. Be sure to check for the acceptance cutoff time for your flight. You cannot check in your pet more than four hours before the flight (six hours by special arrangement).

Acceptance of animals

Airline responsibility
Important considerations for acceptance of animals include their health and disposition, since an airline cannot transport an animal that is violent or dangerously ill. A health certificate will help to minimize questions. We must also determine whether all kennel marking and sizing is in order. This is especially important because the USDA assigns airlines final responsibility for the safety and compliance of the kennels they accept.

Finally, we must assure that facilities are able to handle animals at transfer airports or the final destination. The USDA has clear guidelines on allowable temperature limits for animal-holding areas, which airlines must obey.

Passenger responsibility
Passengers are required to make sure all health and pet travel documents are current and compliant with local, state, federal and international entry requirements and regulations. The passenger will assume full responsibility for penalties assessed by agencies for non-compliance of pet health and entry requirements.

Travel tips
Carry a leash with you so you can walk your pet before you check in and after you arrive at your destination. Do not put the leash with the animal, either inside or attached to the outside of the kennel.
Do not take your pet out of its kennel inside the airport. Let your pet out only after you leave the terminal building.
Mark the kennel with your pet's name.
Mark the kennel with the telephone number of a person at the destination who can be contacted about your pet. This is especially important if you are sending your animal unaccompanied through the cargo system, because you will not be at the airport to claim your pet upon arrival. It may be helpful to contact a pet travel service to handle unaccompanied shipments since these services manage pickup and delivery, and can advise you about quarantine requirements for international travel.
If your pet is traveling unaccompanied, remember that after the arrival at the destination there is a processing period for cargo which may vary by airline and airport.
If you would like your pet to have water during travel, you may want to freeze the water in the pet's dish before you leave.

Traveling with pets
United may accept your dog, cat, rabbit or household bird as carry-on or checked baggage. Some other pets, including dogs of the pit bull breed, hamsters and guinea pigs, may travel as checked baggage only. All options require advance reservations and are subject to a charge. Please call United Reservations at 1-800-UNITED-1 (1-800-864-8331) to make arrangements for pets traveling as checked or carry-on baggage. For all other animals, please contact United Cargo at 1-800-UA-CARGO or visit unitedcargo.com.

Please note
Advance arrangements are not guarantees that your animal will travel on a specific flight. To be as humane as possible, airlines reserve the right to refuse to transport an animal for reasons such as illness, poor kenneling or extreme temperatures at origin, transfer or destination airports. Airlines have the right to refuse carriage of any animal that demonstrates aggressive and/or violent behavior.

Summer embargo - breed restriction
For the safety of your animal, United Airlines does not accept the following short-nosed dog breeds, or mixed-breed dogs exhibiting the short-nosed characteristics of these breeds, as either checked baggage or cargo from June 1st through September 30th of each year. This restriction does not apply to animals traveling with you in the cabin.
American Bulldog
Boston Terrier
Boxer
English or French Bulldog
King Charles Spaniel
Lhasa Apso
Pug
Shar-Pei
Shih Tzu
All-breed summer embargo for travel to/from Kuwait and Bahrain
Due to extreme heat, United Airlines will not accept any pets as checked baggage for travel to/from Kuwait (KWI) and Bahrain (BAH) from May 1 through September 30. Pets can be carried only in the economy cabin on flights to and from Kuwait. If the pet is carried in the cabin, the embargo time frame does not apply.

Travel to/from Australia
Pets are not permitted to travel in the cabin or as checked baggage on flights to/from Australia (exceptions may be made for service dogs such as seeing-eye or guide dogs). Pets may only travel to/from Australia as manifested cargo. Passengers should visit Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - DAFF and UnitedCargo to learn more.

Health documentation
Passengers are required to make sure all health and pet travel documents are current and compliant with local, state, federal and international entry requirements and regulations. The passenger will assume full responsibility for penalties assessed by agencies for non-compliance of pet health and entry requirements.

Carry-on
United will allow the following pets to travel with you in the cabin if they are small enough to fit and stay comfortably in a carrier under the seat in front of you:

fully weaned dog or cat (minimum 6 months old, 1 per carrier);
domesticated rabbit (1 per carrier)
fully weaned puppies or kittens (minimum 8 weeks old, maximum 2 per carrier)
domesticated household birds (maximum 2 per carrier)
Your pet carrier will take the place of one carry-on item, and a fee will apply. Please see the Fees for Traveling with Pets page for more information.

Please note: United will not transport an animal as carry-on baggage if the animal is traveling with an unaccompanied child.

Your pet carrier may be either hard- or soft-sided and must prevent escape of your pet into the cabin. No part of the animal should protrude from the carrier, and the floor must be absorbent enough to retain liquids and solids. Ventilation must be adequate. Pet and customer well-being require restrictions on many aircraft. United Airlines may not be able to accommodate pets on some aircraft or routes, or in many United First® and United Business® cabins. To be brought on board, kennels may not exceed any of the following dimensions:

Kennel type	Maximum size
for carry-on
Hard-sided	
17.5 x 12 x 7.5 inches
(44 x 30 x 19 cm)

Soft-sided	18 x 11 x 11 inches
(46 x 28 x 28 cm)
No pets are allowed in the cabin on flights to Hawaii, with the exception of certified guide dogs. For more information on pets and travel to Hawaii, visit the Travel to Hawaii section.

Checked baggage
Your dog or cat can ride in the pressurized and heated cargo compartment of the aircraft you are ticketed on. Pets traveling as checked baggage will be accepted at the airport check-in counter and delivered to the baggage claim area at your final destination. Please see our Kennels page for information about restrictions and requirements for pets traveling as checked baggage.

Fees will apply. Please see the Fees for Traveling with Pets page for more information.

Unaccompanied pets
Animals traveling via our cargo system are accepted at the cargo facility and travel in the pressurized cargo compartments of our aircraft. Fees vary based on weight, size and destination. Extreme weather guidelines will apply, preventing cargo shipment of any live animal when the temperature is forecast to exceed 85 degrees Fahrenheit at any point in the animal's journey.

Travel arrangements
If your pet will be traveling as carry-on or checked baggage, call United Reservations at 1-800-UNITED-1 (1-800-864-8331) to arrange for their travel. If your pet will be unaccompanied, contact United Cargo at 1-800-UA-CARGO or visit unitedcargo.com. If you wish to ship your pet as cargo in conjunction with your own United air travel, please contact United Cargo prior to making your air reservation.

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ UNITED^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

FIND AN AIRLINE ... and simply call on airfare to ship... Get your vet papers you need for shipping and bada bing...


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot I really do appreciate it!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we flew our boy from LA to here on alsaka air they were great try them. I believe there age limit was 8 weeks. Check to see on breed restrictions though some wont fly "snub nose" breeds at all no matter the season and they count any pitbul mastiff type dog in those LOL, BSL at its finest there. Although on alaska air he was flown as "pit bull". there are some ground shippers as well, the company we used is based out of LA but they service alot of the US i think they have other offices and there rates were really great try with them , they handle everything for you other then your vet side of things but they can even tell you what you do and dont need Pet Transport, Pet Shipping , Dog Transportation / Los Angeles Pet Transport and Travel Services Overseas to England, Spain, Germany, Canada, Hawaii, the UK and more.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ALaska is the best IMO ... didn't even think of them good call anglebaby!


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks for the advice... maybe should have been a little more specific but I will check with airlines...I'll be shipping from Alabama to Louisiana unless he can have his brother pick it up on his way to Louisiana from Atlanta


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It about 350 or so to ship dogs now a days I wish it was 175 Stan!!
You are going to need a health cert from a vet that runs about 40-60 you also need them to make a statement of acclimation for this time of year saying the dog can fly in temps from 25 and up or what ever you vet wants to say.
Then you need a crate like a size 200 on the list it is Med for about 48 bucks
Vari Kennel Ultra Fashion | Revival Animal Health
You also need bowls that fit on the front and I just get a travel kit
Airline Travel Kit | Revival Animal Health

I ship dogs and puppies all the time, I just shipped a dog last week from NM to CA and the flight was $200 for a dog in a size 200 crate and the health cert was $60 and the crate 60 after shipping. So you can see it's not cheap and a lot has to go into it but IMO it's the best way to get them across the country.

The best airlines are American Airlines they have been the cheapest the last several times I have flown but you can also try and fly Delta.

They are very picky on the crate you get so don't try and get a cheap one from walmart with plastic snaps or plastics pins it needs to be screws like the link I posted or they will turn you away. You also have to include a zip lock of food to go on top of the crate. They will not feed them but in the chance you have a delay because of weather they need to be able to give food and water and why you have to include food and bowls.

Hope that helps


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OH I forgot when you get your health cert you should say it is a different breed many airlines have breed restrictions. My black dogs fly as great dane puppies, my white dogs fly as Dogo's, and my red dogs fly as Vizsla. You do not want to fly them as pit bulls.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

lol yeah I understand...what should I label a blue fawn as?? A Boxer


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No you do not a snub nosed breed, So I am guessing it is a fawn dog with a blue mask? You can do Great Dane, Black mouth Cur (blue mouth.. hee hee), or Catahoula Leopard Dog. I ship dogs as catahoula's a lot too. They can be just about any color not just merle.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If the pup is under a certain size, they can ride in the cabin under the seat in a carrier I do believe. It might be cheaper for a round-trip ticket for a human with the pup as carry-on than shipping the pup as cargo. *shrug*


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i flew back from PA/NJ with my lil guy, ...charged me $50 per connector + an faa carry on that was 30 and he flew under my seat (he was 12lbs)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

and flying them out with someone and putting them under the seat you don't have to worry if its too cold or too hot. just read a story about a pup that froze to death during the flight cause the luggage area had an issue but no one rides there so they didn't know til they landed.


----------



## Trojanboi400 (Sep 1, 2011)

Depending on the type of car it would be cheaper to drive but for time sake flyi. I flew 14hrs with 3 dogs. 2 in cargo and 1 cabin. And performancekennels has said everything you need. I put mixed hound as the breed when I flew with my black dogs


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

All good advice...I told my friend his shipping options and He has decided to just have his brother detour on his way to LA for Christmas...saves me a lot of headaches and I know my baby will be safe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Natawnie said:


> All good advice...I told my friend his shipping options and He has decided to just have his brother detour on his way to LA for Christmas...saves me a lot of headaches and I know my baby will be safe


GREAT news! I am sure ot take a load of your mind!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So much easier when they come pick them up that's for sure


----------

